
What Does Rudy Giuliani Actually Know About Cybersecurity? - dbcooper
https://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-does-rudy-giuliani
======
pawadu
> Since 2003 ... nominally advised clients on cybersecurity, but people who
> have worked with his firm say the advice is focused more on liability
> mitigation for companies rather than implementing best security practices.

Yeah, I can see that coming handy when you work for the government...

------
wolfgke
Correct link: [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-does-rudy-giuliani-
act...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/what-does-rudy-giuliani-actually-
know-about-cybersecurity)

------
wattt
According to this link he knows how to 404 a Vice article.

~~~
justinlaster
Hired.

------
xster
What does HBO know about journalism?

------
thatwebdude
What does my boss actually know about development?

~~~
throwaway2016a
Unless your a VP/CTO/Director or at a very small company where you got hired
as a first developer I sure hope your boss knows development. At least a
little. At some point in the org chart there should be a buffer between tech
and non-tech (the VP, CTO, manager).

It's not unheard of at super large companies for the CTO (for example) to be
non-technical but I think those companies are making a mistake. That role
should be filled with someone who understands both sides. (having a CTO that
is ONLY technical is also a mistake)

With that said, re the article. That does't have to be Giulliani. It could be
someone working under his direction. It's just an extra layer of bureaucracy.

